# Boots & Tuck-in Jeans



## jet (Nov 7, 2005)

Tucking your jeans in your boots.

What do you think of the trend?

Personally, I'm loving it. There's nothing sexier than a pair of yummy tall boots and tight low-risers. Seriously, it looks great. Of course.. it still hasn't caught on around here so I keep getting weird looks from people, but who cares? The right people like it. ;]


----------



## Kata (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah I think its definetly a runway look. The idea of it is sexy but unfortunately i think its a very tough look to pull off in a flattering way. I wish it wasnt though!

Skinny jeans make most people look a lot bigger than they really are.


----------



## **Jen** (Nov 8, 2005)

Definitely a runway look. I too don't own a pair of skinny jeans, not sure when I will ever own another of those. YIKES.:icon_eek: I do love the look.


----------



## jet (Nov 8, 2005)

I dunno, I think you'd be surprised at the number of people that can pull it off.. even without the boots and just really great heels. You don't look 80's at all, lol. And i'm 5'1 and it still looks good soo it's not a height thing at least lol. ;]


----------



## Kata (Nov 8, 2005)

Eh i still dont know. I never saw many people look great in skinny jeans. Like i said, it makes people look larger than they are. Im 5 feet and pretty tiny and i think id turn into a stump if i wore tapered leg jeans. lol

If youre into it though rock it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessica9 (Nov 8, 2005)

jet...go ahead and rock the boots in jeans look for kuwait! you can be a trendsetter! i have a pair of miss sixty's that are tapered and work really well with my boots. i see other girls squeezing their bootleg jeans into boots and it looks so uncomfortable! i agree it doesn't have to look 80's. the look was around look before then. i personally try to stay away from the new 80's look myself! i think if you feel confident in what you are wearing, you can pull off (almost) any look!


----------



## Kata (Nov 8, 2005)

Exactly. If you love it rock it.

WTF was up with the new 80s junk anyway that was creepy.


----------



## jet (Nov 8, 2005)

I dunno! ugh, I hate that 80's crap.. maybe metallic bags are okay, but the tacky shit.. gah.


----------



## Cirean (Nov 8, 2005)

Looks good on the younger girls. I did it the first time so I take a pass this time :icon_lol:


----------



## jet (Nov 8, 2005)

Seriously! it's absolutely insane what one can pull off with a little confidence. I'm quite thankful for that too, lol.


----------



## Liz (Nov 8, 2005)

i think the look is cute. but only certain people/body shapes can pull it off IMO. it can make people look stumpy if youdon't have the right body.


----------



## karrieann (Nov 8, 2005)

Jet you look like you could certainly pull this look off. I think you really have to be very slender to look really good with a tapered leg.

Trust me if I could i would!!! You get on with your bad self! :icon_cool


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

i love the look and i wear it all the time! i do wear them with bootleg jeans though, i like the way they are a bit puffy where they enter the boot and its more comfy. plus, my thighs are too fat to pull off skinny jeans :icon_conf id like to try some on though, maybe ill find a pair that fit.


----------



## jet (Nov 8, 2005)

It's cool, so do I. I love the puffiness too, it's kinda rugged-looking but really great. but like not with the heavy type of jeans, you know? Like it shouldn't be really uncomfortable and silly. Oh, and my sister tried to cover up jeans that needed to be shortened like that.. um, did NOT work. 1) There's such a thing as TOO MUCH poofiness 2) ... really, really uncomfy. Seriously, don't try it. lol.


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 8, 2005)

It probably depends where you live too. Where I live, people would look at you weird if you tucked them in. I live in the South, so basically the only way to wear them is under boot cut jeans. I wear Western cowboy boots sometimes, and my favorite jeans are low rise tight bootleg. If you ride horses you can wear them over the jeans. When I go on vacation, I notice women wearing boots over jeans. I just dont see it here, and they have to be Western cowboy boots up to your knees (yes people actually check). I have never worn another kind, but a lot of them are cute.


----------



## jessica9 (Nov 8, 2005)

i seriously did not think skinny jeans would work on me either, but i took a gamble, ordered a pair online, and they fit! i have a straight leg pair i wear too, not that there is a huge difference between bootleg and straight!

i am happy there are others who feel my anti-80's vibe! i just think the decade was filled with way more fashion disasters than successes...and being a child of the 80's, i feel no strong desire to backtrack. lately i have been looking at my wardrobe and realizing i have compromised a tiny bit - i have to admit i like some of the slouchy bags...and i might be alone on this one...but i like some of the legwarmers and think they can be worked into modern fashion. plus...they are warm!!


----------



## jet (Nov 8, 2005)

LOL omg! i'm guilty of good feelings towards leg-warmers too. They really look cute. And the colors.. ooh, I could have fun with that.

-crosses fingers- I hope they come back lol.


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

i love slouchy bags too, and slouchy boots! legwarmers are cute and they could be very original if worn right, but i wouldnt know how to wear them properly :icon_sad:

80s makeup and hair has to be the worst though. ugh, and all those bright colourful tops with geometric intersecting shapes, *puke*


----------



## karrieann (Nov 8, 2005)

Leg warmers...._*cringe*_

sorry.

But *I *have been hoping the cut out neck sweatshirt would come back. Think Flashdance. I think it is quite sexy.


----------



## jet (Nov 8, 2005)

This is cool, I agree 100% lol. seriously.. the makeup. so, so disgusting.. Looks like a little kid was playing around with their mother's makeup wtf were they thinking. And omg.. the _hair_ ughhh. Mullets, man, _mullets_....


----------



## jet (Nov 8, 2005)

Really? hm.. you know, it might be. I actually have a cute sweater like that that I do wear, although it doesn't look 80's.. hm.. not sure why, never thought of it. lol maybe cause it fits well or something?


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

lol. heres a picture for everyone to be horrified about. it looks like she put on every single colour in her makeup kit at once :icon_roll

i have a really awful book at home with 80s hair and makeup and they have before and after pictures of their "makeovers" and i swear the models look 100 times better before lol. so awful. i was like nooo what did they do to their lovely hair! one girl had gorgeous hair and they were saying bad stuff about it, and then they cut it and made it ugly lol.







and the hair, lol


----------



## karrieann (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey now, you're talking about my glory days baby doll!

Take it easy on us. We thought we were cool........ :icon_cool


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

lol i know the feeling. i thought i was cool in the 90s when i wore a sleeveless top over a tshirt and cutoff pant legs fastened with rubber bands to my knees with matching shorts :icon_roll


----------



## Kata (Nov 8, 2005)

Hahah oh goodness. She was a hot sh*t back then though!

I gotta agree, legwarmers are freakin cute.

The 80s i think of though is the like, primary and neon colors and big geometric shapes and quarterback shoulder pads and just generally looking like you went for a swim in a box of crayolas. thats the stuff that grosses me out.

I like off the shoulder stuff, too.


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

ugh yeah shoulder pads are gross


----------



## jet (Nov 8, 2005)

lol! Come on though, you know you agree! Seriously, look at that post cottancandy made.. It looks like a rainbow threw up on that poor woman's face. BUT-- of course it was cool back then. ;]


----------



## karrieann (Nov 8, 2005)

LMAO!!!! Yes *hahaha* I agree *hahaha*!! I can't stop laughing!!!!


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

lol :clap


----------



## Kata (Nov 8, 2005)

LOL


----------



## karrieann (Nov 8, 2005)

So what about this girl? hehehe


----------



## jet (Nov 8, 2005)

wow. It looks like a bad case of domestic abuse to me, or maybe some odd disease.

Either way-- it _really_ ain't good.

Don't make me miss the 80's looks! lol


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 8, 2005)

I voted for the "adore" thing, but it isn't that extreme... I don't wear it all the time, only once in a while, but I do like the style with some looks...


----------



## karrieann (Nov 8, 2005)

The funny thing is that this picture came off the MAC website. Go figure.

Guess it's again, one of those runway looks.


----------



## Mambz098 (Nov 8, 2005)

its cute and all but seeing as how i already look like a stump... i'm trying to stay away from things that bring out the stumpyness in me lol


----------



## Leony (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm with Leila here, and wear it once in a while only.


----------



## glamslam (Nov 8, 2005)

I think it's a really hot/cute look. It it looked good on me I would totally do it. I also like the jeans rolled to the knee with the boots. Pamela Anderson, while not exactly a fashion icon, does this and it looks really good, IMO.

(Great poll!) :icon_chee


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 8, 2005)

ugh!... I am a flare type jeans girl. Tuck-in jeans make me feel like a hooker, eheheh, no ofense. I always say, if you feel comfortable with it, wear it ...:icon_smil


----------



## Amethyst (Nov 8, 2005)

From a fashion standpoint, it depends on the style of jeans and it depends on the style of boots.

I would NOT want to see flare or boot leg jeans tucked into boots. Slim jeans or skinny jeans, yes, but then, there's the issue of wearing skinny jeans. This new trend is horrible and there are very very few that can pull it off. Its not flattering even if you have a perfect figure.

So all in all, I'd have to say NO to TUCKING !!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

wow, i didnt realise so many people disliked this look! :icon_neut

everyone wears it where i live. but maybe thats cause i go to art college...


----------



## Leony (Nov 8, 2005)

No worries, we all have our own style of fashion. I just wear whatever I feel/look good and comfortable on me. Many girls in JP wear this Boots &amp; Tuck-in Jean’s thing and they looked good. But, sometimes it doesn't look right when they wears too many layers of clothes along with boots tuck-in Jeans.


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

yes, we all have our own taste. i personally love the layered look.


----------



## redrocks (Nov 8, 2005)

Personally not a big fan of this look. I think I've seen it look good on maybe one person off the runway. I think you need to have a certain look and body shape to pull this off. Just my opinion though.


----------



## jessica9 (Nov 8, 2005)

the legwarmers i have i bought actually two years ago i think. it was BEFORE the 80's revival actually, so mine are knee high, superwarm, and actually don't look too legwarmer-ish. i have them in an olive green, black, and khaki. i bought them on www.girlshop.com . they might still sell them...take a look...they're actually really cute!


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 8, 2005)

I've seen very few people wear this look around here (even at this school with students from all over the world!), and I personally don't like it. I agree with the others that it's not the most flattering look for most body types -- the boot disrupts the long line of your leg making you look shorter and/or fatter (think about how a straight-leg pant outside of your boots makes you look so tall and slender due to the vertical line it creates!), and skinny jeans always emphasize the fact that your hips are the widest part of your body! (On "What Not To Wear" they say tapered leg jeans give you the "ice cream cone effect" .... wide at the hips, narrow at the ankles like an ice cream cone!) So it's not for me ... I feel much sexier with my jeans outside my boots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although I must admit, my calves are so skinny that my boots are always too big in the leg, so I certainly have enough room to tuck in my jeans! :icon_roll

As for how we now make fun of 80's and 90's looks ... I always wonder how my future kids will make fun of our 2000's looks in 20 years  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 8, 2005)

i like the whole boots outside your pants look, but its def not for me, you have to have the right body for it


----------



## Leony (Nov 8, 2005)

LOL, you are right Jen! haha.

I can't even imagine that lol.

Anyway, classics and timeless styles are always IN, I guess.


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

me too!


----------



## jet (Nov 8, 2005)

I didn't realize so many people disliked it, either! jeez.. lol, it's like just the way I wear my boots now. I wouldn't dare switch back..

mm, and I think layers go well with it too.. I don't think that's much of an issue..

To each their own, I guess, yup. =]


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

jet, if thats you in your avatar pic, you're very pretty!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Nov 8, 2005)

I'd rock the look with the right pair of boots. I'm short, so I'd buy a nice pair of skinny black jeans and pair it with a pair of stiletto boots to give me a slimmer, longer look.


----------



## jet (Nov 8, 2005)

aw, thank you. =] You're really pretty yourself! Love the shimmer in your makeup.


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 9, 2005)

I love this look I remember I started it a year or two ago and I don't want to stop anytime soon, it's super comfy and super cute.


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 9, 2005)

I said in an earlier post, I still think it kinda depends where you live, different places have different styles. It is almost 80 here still (in Florida) so of course you would look stupid wearing legwarmers. People wear a lot of cropped pants , but I dont like them, to me they look like you shrunk them. I think Ugg shoes are cute, but again, I would sweat to death here, they dont sell them, I cant even find coats here, it does get pretty cold in December. And as much as I hate to admit it, a lot of guys here have the mullet thing going on. Yes, I live in a very heehaw place. I hate mullets though, the old guys that have them are always gross people anyway. I almost always wear jeans and a polo type shirt, and tennis shoes, b/c it is easy, I am fashion stupid, but I am tring. I least I dont wear the 80's MU, blue is ok, but not when you look like you fell in blue paint. Oh and that pic is from MAC, I stopped by and the MUA handed it to me at lightning speed, after she wrote on it what I said I wanted. She was odd, I had 30 minutes, and she said it was too late to buy anything, she was shutting down. The guy and other girl that are usually there are really sweet though.


----------



## jet (Nov 9, 2005)

Yeah.. it does depend on where you live. Although some people wear it with like a sleeveless top, lol. I guess it's a kate moss wearing a fur hat in the summer kinda thing. It looks cute though, surprisingly.


----------



## sylver2 (Nov 10, 2005)

The last time I did the tucked in boots was when I was a senior in High School 1991. Didn't think about again, especially since I have no calves and toothpick legs.

I recently decided to try it again after seeing a few ladies and it looked good. I went to the store and tried on these cute designer wedge ones. While I was trying them on I had at least 3 people come up to me asking which boot is it and complimenting me. People were staring admiringly while I was walking around. Of course I purchased them.

I LOVE this look now. I look so good and trendy. Even though I have to put rubber bands around pant legs and thick socks over them to keep them in..lol

I get so many compliments when I'm out.


----------



## babykisses (Nov 12, 2005)

I love the look of jeans tucked into boots, this look is so hot right now!! I guess you have to have the right body to pull off this look.


----------



## jet (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah, guess you do have to sorta be slim..


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

what exactly does everyone consider to be "the right" body for this look? tall, skinny?


----------



## babykisses (Nov 12, 2005)

Ya it looks good obviously if you're slim and tall!!


----------



## jet (Nov 12, 2005)

I don't know about the tall thing.. i'm 5'.5-1" lol.. and I think I look pretty good in it.

You might have to be on the thin side, yeah.

eh, wtf am I saying.. you _definitely_ have to be at least like of medium weight.. like healthy, but not over weight..

iIt would be way too ice cream cone-y. Not exactly flattering.


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 12, 2005)

I also think it would only work if you're tall and slender (and/or narrow hips).... skinny jeans give that ice-cream cone look (as mentioned) if you have any hips at all, and the boots are going to break up the long line of your leg making you look shorter!

You know, I didn't think anyone wore this look around here because I don't see girls on campus wearing it, but I did see a few girls in the mall the other day with boots outside their jeans, so maybe it's just starting to catch on here! I still won't be wearing the trend myself though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've actually seen more people wearing those Ugg boots outside their jeans than some sort of sexy high-heeled boots... yuk, I think those Ugg boots are already ugly and terribly unflattering, and now I see a lot of girls wearing them outside their jeans or even worse (in my opinion) cuffing their jeans up above the boots! No offense to anyone who likes Uggs but I think they are just silly unless there's a foot of snow on the ground! (And these girls were wearing their Uggs when it was, like, over 50 degrees Farenheit, that's not even cold!)


----------



## jet (Nov 13, 2005)

I think fashion stopped being practical with the invention of high heels..

Oh, wait.. it was _never_ practical! lol. 0


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 13, 2005)

i totally agree lol! i dont like uggs neither they are shapeless and ugly imo. you see girls here wearing fur boots in the middle of summer with miniskirts :icon_roll i can just imagine how hot and stinky their feet must be by the end of the day.


----------



## Liz (Nov 13, 2005)

yeah, the uggs with the mini skirts killed me.

but i do love my uggs! but that's because it's getting cold here and i need them.


----------



## sylver2 (Nov 13, 2005)

I've seen many different body types wear them and they looked good. Thick and thin. Guess it depends on style of boots, cut of jeans etc etc.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Nov 14, 2005)

they only really look nice on petite girls with no butts. other wise you dont reallly look balanced.


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 14, 2005)

I dont mind them, I might wear them if I lived in cold weather. Not with a skirt though. In Florida, you would look beyond rediculous wearing them since it is only cold for a short while, and what I consider cold is probably hot to some people. When I went to Atlanta, I got some Ugg bedroom slippers and I love them, they look like loafers and are warm and toasty.


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 14, 2005)

I shiver when it gets 50 F, my dachund has to wear a sweatshirt too or he wont go outside. I agree about the cuffing the jeans, why is this in fashion now? I see girls roll their jeans up to their calves. I want to ask where the flood is.


----------



## jet (Nov 14, 2005)

Are ya'll talking about folding your jeans? lol. It's not that awful. Yo just have to know how to wear it. And not over doing it..

ooh, it looks great with like fancy sandals and heels.


----------



## jet (Nov 14, 2005)

Not really.. although it does help not to have an ass the size of a small planet. ;]


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 14, 2005)

Well, up here in Indiana no one thinks 50 degrees in cold, I think it's nice fall/spring weather, although yes, I would wear a light jacket in that weather  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Considering in January and February the high temperature often doesn't get about 20 degrees, and to make it worse we usually have strong winds (and thus terrible windchills) in the winter, so 50 is not cold in comparison!

Of course maybe part of it is that in this school, there are students from all over the world, so maybe some of them do think 50 degrees is cold! When we had our first 60-degree day back in September, I had a student from India ask me "is it always this cold here?" lol, he is going to be in for a surprise come January!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I'm not a fan of the cuffed jeans either.... they also break up the line of your leg and aren't going to make you look as tall and slender as wearing the jeans uncuffed. But I guess if that doesn't bother you, then wear what you want! lol


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 16, 2005)

I love the look but I don't think it works on my shape. I am very curvy and I think this looks better on slimmer girls. It's very cute though!!!


----------



## crazi29 (Nov 19, 2005)

I think it looks ok...I used to do that but then I don't anymore..and now it anoys me when people always wear it like that...lol


----------



## mac-whore (Nov 22, 2005)

i love the look when it's worn right and that's very seldom. in my area, everyone's caught on to the trend so there's a great deal of people immitating it and 90% of the time it comes off as tacky to me but, occasionally someone will wear it well and i think when it's worn right it's a wonderful look.


----------



## charish (Dec 6, 2005)

i don't like my pants in my boots, but if someone else does more power to them .


----------

